# Music listening "fetishes"



## Komjaunimas

I'm almost sure, that everyone has specific methods for reaching climax than listening to music, lets share 

Mine would be. Putting the volume on my PC speakers really loud, closing the door of my room and going somewhere to the other room or balcony to smoke, this way the sound filters thrue the door and i can imagine that I'm standing round the corner of a gig, or smoking outside the club


----------



## stove

...I'm confused.


----------



## finn

Maybe "reaching climax" isn't exactly the right word choice, I'm also having trouble knowing what you mean. There's already a thread on music to listen to during intimate encounters, I'm not sure what this is.


----------



## Wednesday

No, I think I get what he means. For when you listen to music, you just get the full essence of it and you're just getting so into it and when the song finishes you feel a little changed. 

If that's the case, mines when lights are slightly dimmed in a smoky room and everyone's laughing and having a good time and then that one song comes on that I either haven't heard before or have a long history with, usually strong acoustic, and I just get lost in it man. It's like a religious experience


----------



## Komjaunimas

Sorry for not making myself clear, yeah Wednesday got the point


----------



## christianarchy

Hot shower. Something about that and a good song..it's very profound.

Many of my emotional experiences seem to be in showers, actually..

Or in the darkroom. The scent of the chemicals + a good iron and wine or bright eyes song = blissful nostalgia.


----------



## Wednesday

christianarchy said:


> a good iron and wine or bright eyes song = blissful nostalgia.



Dude Iron and Wine and Connor is my cup of tea. Listened to them together for the first time in ages a couple weeks ago, I was wondering what I'd been doing that whole time not listening to them. But it's not an everyday thing with them. And some Anthony Green. Each song from Avalon has a list of memories attached to it.


----------



## carlylanea

christianarchy said:


> Hot shower. Something about that and a good song..it's very profound.
> 
> Many of my emotional experiences seem to be in showers, actually..
> 
> Or in the darkroom. The scent of the chemicals + a good iron and wine or bright eyes song = blissful nostalgia.



I love iron and wine, boy with a coin always makes me REALLY think.


and hmm.......I just honestly close my eyes and empty my thoughts and let nothing be in my head but the music.


----------



## Wolfeyes

Some times, right after it rains or during a light rain, especially at night when it's a little cold and windy, I like to put on my jacket and go for a walk, smoke a cigarette, and there's a few songs I like to play.


----------



## hardlyart

dude, post rock.


----------



## ferretwakeup

sigur ros always gets the feeling good real good


----------



## stanktank

Okkervil river for me.... Quite a delicious ear feast
but really, Bon Iver. Can't say how many times I've "climaxed" to his mournful croon. Mmm mm.


----------



## MrD

hardlyart said:


> dude, post rock.


 
post rock + mp3 player + bike = the absolute best!


----------



## xmaggotx

hey mr d how long have you been listening to post rock? at least a few months now right??


----------



## adventureadventure

the smiths and morrissey for me. nothing does a body better


----------



## MrD

xmaggotx said:


> hey mr d how long have you been listening to post rock? at least a few months now right??


 
What's it to ya?


----------

